# How to start brewing



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Im sure I'd get get a lot of hits through google but feeling extremely lazy (resting after workout







) and anyway some of you probably know the best starter guides out there.

Want to get into brewing, I'm considering buying some gear for when I'm not at home and thinking about buying some for a christmas present. My brother likes to drink americanos when he comes to visit but he has no room for a machine never mind a grinder to go with it.

As far as i know id need to buy him an aeropress or filter cup and paper. Some scales, a hand grinder and some beans.

Advise would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Aeropress is pretty good when starting out, a grinder is a must and scales are recommended if he doesn't have ones yet. Hario Skerton as a grinder seems to be quite popular, unless you have money for Porlex or Hausgrind/Lido. The latter will give a better grind consistency, but they are more expensive.

Beans wise, they must be freshly roasted, so I'd rather get a N week or month subscription at local roasters. I wouldn't want someone else to buy me beans, but I am happy to experiment. I had Ethiopia Gera Jimma recently and it was delicious (even if it's not my type of coffee, though).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For you, assuming you don't mind putting a bit of time into a brew, a Sowden or French press is the simplest way to start. The Sowden will be better with a decent quality grind, where you can escape too many fines (French press is less fussy).

If your brother just wants a drink more than a new hobby, Aeropress is a good call, also an ibrik (a stainless, or enamel pot)? If he doesn't like grounds in the coffee a cheap plastic filter cone & papers will help clarify it. You don't need to be precise about brew ratios (add more coffee for stronger) & it's reasonably quick & repeatable. The cheaper hand grinders with ceramic burrs (Hario, Porlex, Rhino) are adequate but slow to grind, so brewing with a smaller dose (~10g) in an ibrik means you can grind whilst the kettle boils with time to spare.

If he wants to start drip brewing, factor in a pouring kettle & some learning about ratios & grind adjustments.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I echo the Aeropress recommendations unless you want a paper filter solution which is arguably/commonly accepted to be "harder" to get good coffee...

Also very worth getting a grinder, as somebody who has used Porlex and Hario grinders, the best I've used so far is definitely the Porlex Mini - costs about £25

(If you don't buy a grinder you'll have to use pre-ground coffee which will be stale by the time it arrives at your front door and even more stale as the days pass... So yeah, get a grinder







)


----------



## patrickfugit (Oct 27, 2015)

coffeefalafel said:


> Im sure I'd get get a lot of hits through google but feeling extremely lazy (resting after workout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Ethiopia Gera Jimma recently and it was delicious (even if it's not my type of coffee, though).


----------



## coffeefalafel (Apr 26, 2015)

Ha for years my father has used an ibrik to make coffee and i never knew the name of the pot (nor does he).

I think my brother would appreciate the simplest method to a passable drink, hes not got a lot of free time. Aeropress is looking pretty good, can you make two cups at once?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You can make a very strong mugful (or even a shorter drink) then dilute down with hot water to make 2 mugfuls.

The strength at which you brew the coffee is less relevant than the strength of the finished brew, for this kind of brew method, typically. So if you make one Aeropress with ~30g of ground coffee, then dilute in to 2 mugs, it may be a similar result to making 2 mugs, each with 15g of coffee, & no dilution?


----------

